# WiFi Extension



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

The place where I am renting comes with WiFi. The router is in the landlords unit and the signal just does not pass through all the concrete walls between the two units.

It does however work outside and at one window. What I had been doing until now was just using my phone data plan inside the unit and if I had a lot of updates or wanted to download Netflix I would just set the phone/tablet or laptop on the table outside or place it near the window.

I had been looking on line at some WiFi extenders. Nothing available locally so it would mean online order or a trip to Cebu City.

Then I got the bright idea to use my Canadian phone, it is a Samsung S8+ just like the one I use domestically but it has my Canadian and UK SIMs in it.

I simply have it sitting on the window ledge and have used the setting to share the WiFi connection. Not as fast as the direct connection but I can now use the supplied WiFi connection inside the unit.

This has the added benefit that if you are in a hotel that limits the number of connections on the hotel WiFi that you can add more devices on the single connection.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Rick, have you looked at Globe at home? I'm sure you have but for us here works a treat and if we go for a drive, not often these days we plug it into the car, sure some places it doesn't work but probably mobiles don't either, 1500 per month for 130 Gb. and the speed is fine,,,,, well mostly. 5 am lightening.
7 am slower. 9 am a little quicker. After that all good. 4 pm good, 6pm slower, 9pm all good. we do watch Netflix, youtube and Ben is always on FB.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

If you have a spare wifi router, you can set a lot of those up as a wifi repeater.
I had to do that at a condo I stayed at in Doha that had super thick concrete walls.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I believe that Globe at home is simply a dedicated SIM card for data, same as the data plan on your phone.

I was paying 140 p for 11 gig data good for a week but could extend for 10 p per day if I did not use all the data. This is in addition to unlimited texting and unlimited Globe voice calls, not that I used that much. To get 130 gig I would have to have used 12 times 11 gig. That would have cost me almost the same as the Globe at home(1680 vs 1500). I seldom used a complete 11 gig plan in a week but monitored my usage. I never uploaded my diving videos to the cloud for example, now I am uploading some 80 gig on the landlords plan.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

HondaGuy said:


> If you have a spare wifi router, you can set a lot of those up as a wifi repeater.
> I had to do that at a condo I stayed at in Doha that had super thick concrete walls.


I have one in storage in Manila but no way to get to it. If there were computer stores locally I most likely would have bought one to use as a range extender here, but I hit on the idea of using the phone and sharing the WiFi connection.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Manitoba said:


> I have one in storage in Manila but no way to get to it. If there were computer stores locally I most likely would have bought one to use as a range extender here, but I hit on the idea of using the phone and sharing the WiFi connection.


The Globe Tatoo units work pretty well.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> I believe that Globe at home is simply a dedicated SIM card for data, same as the data plan on your phone.
> 
> I was paying 140 p for 11 gig data good for a week but could extend for 10 p per day if I did not use all the data. This is in addition to unlimited texting and unlimited Globe voice calls, not that I used that much. To get 130 gig I would have to have used 12 times 11 gig. That would have cost me almost the same as the Globe at home(1680 vs 1500). I seldom used a complete 11 gig plan in a week but monitored my usage. I never uploaded my diving videos to the cloud for example, now I am uploading some 80 gig on the landlords plan.


Copy that Rick, only a suggestion and you can cart it back to Manila if your'e ever allowed back. We are pigs with data usage, Netflix, youtube, video/voice calls, the regular 4 to 5 hours with Ben playing online games daily. Usually lasts 3 weeks and we just top up again with Gcash, not worried about the cost as internet for us is important and though slightly slower than what we are used to in Oz is a bit cheaper and rarely drops out.
Back to your dilemma it sounds like you have it sorted for the time being.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Once I am somewhere without free WiFi I will simply go back to my data plan.Until I use over 100 gig a month it is less than Globe at Home. Same 4G LTE service.


----------

